#ubuntu-meeting-2 2015-01-20
 * slangasek waves
<pitti> o/
<slangasek> who's on for chairing?  I can't find any minutes that say
<pitti> pretty much zero agenda today, isn't it?
<pitti> last meeting was scarcely attended, and also had zero topics
<pitti> aside from clearing the second and third action review point
<pitti> slangasek: you come after me on https://launchpad.net/~techboard/+members
<pitti> slangasek: quick, take it before the next "real" meeting comes along :)
<slangasek> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 20 17:03:02 2015 UTC.  The chair is slangasek. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<pitti> slangasek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TechnicalBoardAgenda updated
<slangasek> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TechnicalBoardAgenda
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Apologies
<slangasek> I think you said mdeslaur and infinity sent their apologies today
<slangasek> stgraber seems to be here
<slangasek> no sign of kees?
<stgraber> yeah, I'm around
<pitti> right, infinity apol'ed on IRC, mdeslaur on the ML
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Action review
<slangasek> * infinity to review and respond to MAAS SRU thread
<slangasek> I don't recall if this was still carried over from last time?
<slangasek> I assume it is, without infinity here to tell us otherwise
<pitti> it is, yes; he expressed is refreshed intent to reply two weeks ago
<pitti> (sorry for lag, still in QA team meeting hangout)
<slangasek> mailing list topics...
<slangasek> there's a docker question on the mailing list
<slangasek> anything we should discuss on that?
<pitti> oh, you mean https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2014-December/002062.html
<slangasek> yes
<pitti> I'm not very happy about that, TBH
<slangasek> should we discuss it here? or follow up on the list?
<pitti> either major versions do keep backwards compat, then a docker-latest package would be eaiser to maintain than letting intermediate major versions in -updats just bitrot
<pitti> and if they don't keep backwards compat AND fixes are hard to backport, then it's even worse: it essentially means that we claim that we can't support that package at all
<pitti> and then it shouldn't be in a stable release at all, but people should rather get it from a PPA, or charm, or whatever
<pitti> (but I don't quite believe that just yet)
<slangasek> there are various well-known problems with using ppas as a distribution mechanism, particularly for servers
<slangasek> yes, I think we are saying we can't support docker in the LTS according to our usual model
<pitti> and the proposal in that above mail would combine the disadvantages
<slangasek> but as the package is already in the LTS, we should figure out what to do with this fast-moving, high-profile package
<pitti> a lot of packages to maintain, and users have to choose between "reproducability of installations but insecure" and "secure, latest release, breaks backwards compat"
<slangasek> "a lot of packages to maintain" - I'm not sure that's the TB's problem, however?
<pitti> well, "LTS" -- it's in universe, so ceratinly not a 5 year support thing
<pitti> it's not, but I don't quite see how it would help the problem
<slangasek> the maintenance (or lack thereof) falls on the team pushing for this; if the server team thinks this is the right tradeoff for them...
<pitti> if they break compat, we can't obviously upgrade existing users automatically
<pitti> so we'd have to backport fixes anyway
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> I think this probably warrants more discussion on the mailing list, then?
<pitti> yeah, I think so
<slangasek> [TOPIC] docker in 14.04
<slangasek> [ACTION] pitti to follow up on the mailing list regarding his concerns about upgradeability
<meetingology> ACTION: pitti to follow up on the mailing list regarding his concerns about upgradeability
<slangasek> there's also this on the mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2014-December/002061.html
<slangasek> looks like the ball is in the Kubuntu team's court however
<slangasek> so probably nothing further needed on our side, except perhaps a gentle ping to Riddell / ScottK
<pitti> from my POV we are waiting for some SRU test plan?
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> I don't see anything else on the list
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Check up on community bugs
 * pitti neither
<slangasek> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bugs?field.assignee=techboard is empty
<slangasek> that seems to be everything, then
<slangasek> chair for next meeting should be stgraber
<slangasek> [TOPIC] Next meeting
<slangasek> [INFO] Chair for next meeting is stgraber
<stgraber> note that I may not be available two weeks from now
<slangasek> oh, indeed
<stgraber> as slangasek, infinity and I will be at a sprint in Cape Town and may be in meetings or other social things at the time
<slangasek> 7pm, hopefully not in meetings :)
<pitti> slangasek: famous last words!
<pitti> anyway, I can do that
<slangasek> [INFO] Next meeting date: 2015-02-03 @ 1700 UTC
<pitti> I'll be back home from Brussels then
<slangasek> [INFO] pitti possibly to chair in stgraber's place due to sprint
<slangasek> anything else?
<slangasek> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 20 17:24:54 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2015/ubuntu-meeting-2.2015-01-20-17.03.moin.txt
<slangasek> pitti, stgraber: thanks
<pitti> thanks!
